# The careless TT Driver in Camberley...



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks to the woman driving a W reg 180BHP Roadster in Olive Green in Camberley on Saturday afternoon who clearly had no care for me, or other drivers;

She not only had her petrol flap open, and was advised by the driver next to her at the traffic lights of this but her dumb response was "Oh yeah" and didn't even get out to close it but...

She blatantly cut me up after the traffic lights where the road narrows from two lanes into one, and nearly caused a head on collision for me but - thanks to the alert driver on the other side of the road, he swerved out of the way to avoid me.

I had move out into the centre of the road to avoid this idiotic woman who for some reason wanted to cause me harm.

I flashed her and sounded my horn after this incident and she showed no concern whatsoever - in fact, tried to get me to crash into the back of her by slamming on the brakes a couple of times when not necessary. I followed her down a couple of streets to try and get her to pull over and tell her what she had nearly done, I even put my lights on so she knew i was there but she went and hid in a housing estate behind a Land Rover and i left then.

Watch out if you're in Camberley as this complete cnut is around and doesn't care for anyone else but herself.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Maybe she was worried for her safety. Women should never stop to talk to anybody.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Maybe she was worried for her safety. Women should never stop to talk to anybody.


Especially with weirdo's like you about.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Ah, but at least his spellling was correct! (a little ironic as I have just read this thread..)


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Women should never stop to talk to anybody.


Isn't that for them to decide. If it was a friend/relative etc. they would appear extremley rude ignoring them. :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

justtin said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Women should never stop to talk to anybody.
> ...


I am only refering to Orgy's example where they were strangers. You will talk to relatives and friends as you trust them.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> You will talk to relatives and friends as you trust them.


Not always, sometimes I want to avoid them.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Thanks to the woman... ...who clearly had no care for me


Maybe it was Hev :wink:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

yeah,, if it was Hev, she probably slammed the brakes on so she could get close enough to hear that apology... :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe she was worried for her safety. Women should never stop to talk to anybody.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Widget said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to the woman... ...who clearly had no care for me
> ...


Not guilty m'Lord - I was washing and polishing for Pitlochry meet :wink:, unfortunately I don't have any witnesses however my babe was nice and shiny for Sunday (except for the bits of polish I missed when I ran out of daylight  )

Hev x


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Maybe she was worried for her safety. Women should never stop to talk to anybody.


That is so funny.

My aunt was visiting my parents one afternoon and drove off from my house before I got there from work.

So, there I was driving back from work and I spotted her, driving 1 car in front of me in a busy road. I sped up and came next to her car and honked a couple of times. She ignored me, grabbed her steering wheel fast and assumed a frozen look in her face :lol: I honked again and rolled down my window only to ignore me again.

Only after me honking for a third time, she angrily looked to see who it was only to realise it was me...

Yes, I live with my parents


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Maybe it was a Traveller?
they dont care about anything.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

silkman said:


> [Yes, I live with my parents


Bless.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> Thanks to the woman driving a W reg 180BHP Roadster in Olive Green in Camberley on Saturday afternoon who clearly had no care for me, or other drivers;
> 
> She not only had her petrol flap open, and was advised by the driver next to her at the traffic lights of this but her dumb response was "Oh yeah" and didn't even get out to close it but...
> 
> ...


So you didn't ask her for a night out then Orgy?  :-*


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> > [Yes, I live with my parents
> ...


Ahhhh.....


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to the woman driving a W reg 180BHP Roadster in Olive Green in Camberley on Saturday afternoon who clearly had no care for me, or other drivers;
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Nearly darling, that's all i wanted.

Her phone number so we could meet up - she wasn't bad looking!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> So you didn't ask her for a night out then Orgy?  :-*


 :lol: :lol:

Nearly darling, that's all i wanted.

Her phone number so we could meet up - she wasn't bad looking![/quote]

LOL...meet up for what exactly though? :twisted:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

So beaten from the lights in a V6 by a 180 lady driver, I'd be really pissed too :lol:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

And we all wonder why certain people dislike TT drivers....I think shes one of the reasons...beyatch!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

stgeorgex997 said:


> So beaten from the lights in a V6 by a 180 lady driver, I'd be really pissed too :lol:


 :x ....and your point is caller?

Hev x :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

scottk said:


> And we all wonder why certain people dislike TT drivers....I think shes one of the reasons...beyatch!


At least someone sees my point 

BTW - no personal attack is contained in this message. :wink:


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

She sounds about as considerate as the twat driving a TTR who was pulled up at some traffic lights in heavy traffic and who decided to raise his roof just before lights went green as it had started to drizzle.

Have some consideration for others you twat - pull over and raise your roof.

Unfortunately for him he choose to do this in south london so recieved a fair share of verbal from everyone driving past him


----------

